

Ask HN: I want to create a mobile web app with Django. Where to begin? - rfnslyr

Hailing all Python experts! What is the correct path to go if I want to write a simple web app in Django. I want to have a login and when I login, just display some simple data.<p>Right now I&#x27;m reading up on Django, what else should I read and familiarize myself with?<p>As a beginner it&#x27;s tough sorting through all the data on Google and finding out what is write&#x2F;wrong and wasting hours experimenting.
======
antonio-R
Well beside reading de doc. and start by creating the "hello world" django
app, you should take a look at these django packages:
[https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/mobile/](https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/mobile/)

then save the android developers site and read the design patterns section:
[http://developer.android.com/design/patterns/index.html](http://developer.android.com/design/patterns/index.html)

and finally follow this tutorial to jump start your mobile app:
[http://mobiforge.com/developing/story/build-a-mobile-and-
des...](http://mobiforge.com/developing/story/build-a-mobile-and-desktop-
friendly-application-django-15-minutes)

~~~
rfnslyr
Awesome, thank you very much, bookmarked these resources!

------
jeffasinger
There's two approaches here:

1) Traditional, have Django serve mobile optimized HTML via it's templates.

2) Use django to create an API, there's several tools to help with this, like
piston, django-rest-framework, and tastypie.

------
ASpring
A project that I am currently working on uses a Django Piston API and a
javascript framework on the client.

Piston: [https://bitbucket.org/jespern/django-
piston/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/jespern/django-piston/wiki/Home)

